# Resident Visa Rejected Due to Security Reason



## Ar4osu

Hello All, 

I am a Pakistani born, Canadian Citizen. I have established a company in Sharjah Airport Free zone and interested in setting up a new business in UAE. 

Recently, they have rejected my resident visa! which is a bit shocking... I have a very clean record in Pakistan, Canada as well as in UAE. I have traveled many times to UAE as a tourist or for business. 

I am not sure what to do? can someone please guide me 

1) Can I still enter UAE on my valid Canadian passport as visa on arrival even after this rejection. UAE embassy in Ottawa is not giving any clear answer. 

2) If i reapply the resident visa, do you suggest a lawyer? 

3) what are the chances they will grant me the resident visa? 

any suggestions will be highly appreciated, 

Regards,


----------



## twowheelsgood

Are you the same Canadian-Pakistani who previously posted the exact same question ?

If not, it seems to be a strange coincidence.


----------



## Ar4osu

that's me....


----------



## twowheelsgood

Ah, then I am sure the same answers you got last time will still apply


----------



## nm62

Can you read Arabic... Generally when they reject a visa... they mention it on the paper (hand written)....

I will give you an example... I applied for a skilled workers visa for a retail and emmigration (Al Tawar office, dubai) rejected it. No reasons given officially. 

I was asked to visit Bur Dubai Main office. Basically he was black listed. 
This person was from Pakistan in his 20's exiting Pakistan for the first time in his life on a brand new passport. 
Supervisor just manually corrected the system and issued the visa in 5 minutes.

Secruity reasons could be your exact name, Passport number or any photo matching a black listed person. 
Now you will be assuming how can a photo match? 
Long Long ago a Pakistani employee's Passport renewal got rejected from the consulate of his own country for reason unidentical photographs. 
I had to go an speak to the consulate... they manually corrected it and informed me that he had a beared, moustach and long hair on his previous photograph... Now he had a clean face with short hair. 75% of the photograph did not match. therefore software rejected it in Islamabad- Lahore Pakistan. 

My point is stop worrying about every thing and speak to someone in authority.


----------



## Ar4osu

nm62 said:


> Can you read Arabic... Generally when they reject a visa... they mention it on the paper (hand written)....
> 
> I will give you an example... I applied for a skilled workers visa for a retail and emmigration (Al Tawar office, dubai) rejected it. No reasons given officially.
> 
> I was asked to visit Bur Dubai Main office. Basically he was black listed.
> This person was from Pakistan in his 20's exiting Pakistan for the first time in his life on a brand new passport.
> Supervisor just manually corrected the system and issued the visa in 5 minutes.
> 
> Secruity reasons could be your exact name, Passport number or any photo matching a black listed person.
> Now you will be assuming how can a photo match?
> Long Long ago a Pakistani employee's Passport renewal got rejected from the consulate of his own country for reason unidentical photographs.
> I had to go an speak to the consulate... they manually corrected it and informed me that he had a beared, moustach and long hair on his previous photograph... Now he had a clean face with short hair. 75% of the photograph did not match. therefore software rejected it in Islamabad- Lahore Pakistan.
> 
> My point is stop worrying about every thing and speak to someone in authority.


Thank you nm62.... i am trying to understand if i can travel to UAE as tourist "visa on arrival" then i can speak with the authorities. 

thanks


----------



## Zeeshan08

Did they just reject the visa or are you blacklisted? If blacklisted you cannot get a visit visa, if not black listed you can get your visa on arrival no problem.


----------



## DubaiBorn101

nm62 said:


> Can you read Arabic... Generally when they reject a visa... they mention it on the paper (hand written)....
> 
> I will give you an example... I applied for a skilled workers visa for a retail and emmigration (Al Tawar office, dubai) rejected it. No reasons given officially.
> 
> I was asked to visit Bur Dubai Main office. Basically he was black listed.
> This person was from Pakistan in his 20's exiting Pakistan for the first time in his life on a brand new passport.
> Supervisor just manually corrected the system and issued the visa in 5 minutes.
> 
> Secruity reasons could be your exact name, Passport number or any photo matching a black listed person.
> Now you will be assuming how can a photo match?
> Long Long ago a Pakistani employee's Passport renewal got rejected from the consulate of his own country for reason unidentical photographs.
> I had to go an speak to the consulate... they manually corrected it and informed me that he had a beared, moustach and long hair on his previous photograph... Now he had a clean face with short hair. 75% of the photograph did not match. therefore software rejected it in Islamabad- Lahore Pakistan.
> 
> My point is stop worrying about every thing and speak to someone in authority.


Hi, 
Regarding the visit visa rejection based on the name matching with someone on the blacklist, my cousin is facing this issue I believe because his visa has been rejected twice this last two months although he has visit us thrice in the last two years. 
I wanted to know where should we go to clarify the issue? Which department in Bur Dubai did you mean? and is there a separate counter for this issue? Also, do I need to take any extra documents of verification?? 
Kindly let me know asap. Regards.


----------



## Tackledummy

DubaiBorn101 said:


> Hi,
> Regarding the visit visa rejection based on the name matching with someone on the blacklist, my cousin is facing this issue I believe because his visa has been rejected twice this last two months although he has visit us thrice in the last two years.
> I wanted to know where should we go to clarify the issue? Which department in Bur Dubai did you mean? and is there a separate counter for this issue? Also, do I need to take any extra documents of verification??
> Kindly let me know asap. Regards.


Dude, replying to (and subsequently resurrecting) 3 old posts will not get you the answer any quicker. In fact, spamming the forum will be counter-productive.

Please be patient, as you will see on this forum, if someone can help, they normally will - but raking up old posts and asking the same questions 3 times in 2 hours, will not illicit a helpful response, in fact it may get ignored as a spammy post!

That said, I know nothing of your particular troubles, so unable to help........ can anyone else??


----------



## DubaiBorn101

From my perspective, I asked two different people who had previously discussed this issue and provided guidance on it to some extent - hoping to elicit a response from the specific person I addressed and quoted ( I cannot send PM's yet). 

Would they be notified if I addressed someone else on the same issue in a completely different post?

As per my Google Search, there weren't any recent discussions. Had there bin any, I assure you I wouldn't look prefer the older ones.

The posts were Still open to comments and I spoke within the context of the discussion, modifying my words as per the information they provided.

I also found a third post where someone asked it today or so and seconded his query there too as the old contributers may not have been active recently.

As a newbie on this specific forum, I was not aware this is viewed as spamming or "raking up" old threads by an otherwise empathetic community.


----------



## Tackledummy

DubaiBorn101 said:


> From my perspective, I asked two different people who had previously discussed this issue and provided guidance on it to some extent - hoping to elicit a response from the specific person I addressed and quoted ( I cannot send PM's yet).
> 
> Would they be notified if I addressed someone else on the same issue in a completely different post?
> 
> As per my Google Search, there weren't any recent discussions. Had there bin any, I assure you I wouldn't look prefer the older ones.
> 
> The posts were Still open to comments and I spoke within the context of the discussion, modifying my words as per the information they provided.
> 
> I also found a third post where someone asked it today or so and seconded his query there too as the old contributers may not have been active recently.
> 
> As a newbie on this specific forum, I was not aware this is viewed as spamming or "raking up" old threads by an otherwise empathetic community.


That's a fair point, but if a thread that is from 2014 or 2015, please consider that the original poster or the poster to which you are replying to either doesn't visit anymore, or doesn't care anymore, so is unlikely to reply to you. They 'should' receive an email, unless they chose to deactivate notifications, but based on the age of the thread, they probably wont care (especially if they never made it here due to the 'security' issues)

Maybe i'm too cranky, but all three of your posts are now side by side (or certainly at the top of the forum), and the question you are asking is now available for any 'current and active' posters to advise and help - much more likely than someone who last wrote some time back.

And as I said, you raise a valid point, and I should stop being so grumpy  (I think it is my deployment in KSA currently which is causing this!!!) 

Good luck!


----------



## filipina7648

Sir /maam i have the same problem with your cousin...i am blacklisted also but i was able to get a tourist visa...do you have any idea maam/sir on how to clear name as being balcklisted?please help me


----------



## filipina7648

Ive been working here in abudhabi for 2 years already.. I finished my contract with my previous employer last December 15, 2015.. I did not renew my contract.. I applied to other employer.. Since my new employer was waiting for their quota to open.. I was able to consumed my 30 days grace period . I exit in Kish ,Iran last January 16, 2015. I paid an overstay of 250 dirhams for 2 days overstay. In kish I waited there for my employment visa, i found out that i was rejected,due to security reasons.. Saying that i am blacklisted, i am a suspect. But i did not commit any crime here in uae. I was so devastated.. I brought up this problem to one of my friend and tried to apply for a tourist visa.. My tourist visa was approved. Sir/ Maam can you please help me how to clear my name as i am blacklisted..My tourist visa will expire this February 8,2016..


05


----------



## alia84

How do people know if they have been blacklisted or have been refused a resident visa for 'security reasons'? I am a UK national, born in Scotland with Iranian parents (who are also UK citizens and have been for over 40 years). 

In the last month and a half i have been rejected twice for a resident visa but no reason as to why? People on this forum and my employer said its because of my 'Iranian' name (Ali Amjadi), which is ridiculous.

I wont be applying again until six months later but interested to know how people know that they have been declined on the grounds of 'security reasons'.


----------



## The Rascal

To all on this thread, there are ways and means to find out the exact reason why visas are rejected. Speak to this person, there is a charge.


----------



## alia84

The Rascal said:


> To all on this thread, there are ways and means to find out the exact reason why visas are rejected. Speak to this person, there is a charge.


Have you had experience with them? They seem to be solicitors for crime matters, dont see how this will help people on this thread?


----------



## twowheelsgood

alia84 said:


> People on this forum and my employer said its because of my 'Iranian' name (Ali Amjadi), which is ridiculous.


Ridiculous to you maybe but you;re not in the UK now and out here, people of Iranian descent are not considered trustworthy.

Learn to accept this isnt the UK and your belief doesn't dictate foreign policy to other countries and you'll be fine.


----------



## alia84

twowheelsgood said:


> Ridiculous to you maybe but you;re not in the UK now and out here, people of Iranian descent are not considered trustworthy.
> 
> Learn to accept this isnt the UK and your belief doesn't dictate foreign policy to other countries and you'll be fine.


Firstly, your comments are very prejudice "Iranian descent are not considered trustworthy"...if that was the case then why are there over 500K Iranians in Dubai just now?

Secondly, I am in the UK (born and breed) and not anywhere else "you're not in the UK" 

Lastly, "my belief" has got nothing to do with foreign policy but the fact that i think refusing a visa without a reason and on the assumption its because of my 'Iranian' name is ridiculous.

So why don't you keep your judgmental, prejudice and ignorant comments to yourself and you'll be fine!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, take the large chip off your shoulder because its affecting your thinking processes. I know its a message you don't want to hear but suck it up.

1. I didnt say it was my belief - its a fact of GCC politics that the GCC doesnt trust Iranians. If you can't accept that well good luck to you. Nobody in the GCC cares one bit what you think. Learn your place in the GCC if you want to come here. There is a reason - you;re of Iranian descent and thats enough for GCC states. Sorry if you don;t like it but I guess you are too used to having your own way by the sound of it.

2. Yes there are some Iranians here but not many are being granted access any more. Again, this is a fact which you may not like but its a fact. once they arrive, they tend to try and stay because they know once they are out, they won't get back in.

3. Again, what you think means nothing to the authorities here. Learn that what you 'think' means nothing - its an opinion, but carries no weight. Don't expect your belief to be respected by others here, nor acted upon, not treated as what you might consider seriously. If you expect other countries to consider your views when they make a choice, then you'll be disappointed. 

4. Why don't you keep your judgmental, prejudiced and ignorant comments to yourself and you'll find you get on a lot better in the GCC because what you think in the UK means very little out here and with your attitude you'll find yourself in trouble very quickly - assuming anyone lets you in of course.

Presumably if you were in WW2 and were German you would be spouting off about why the Brits wouldnt let you visit ?

Honestly, nobody here cares what you think, nor what I think. The difference is that I know what the GCC think of your family and you just don't like it. Your approval isnt required.


----------



## Stevesolar

alia84 said:


> Firstly, your comments are very prejudice "Iranian descent are not considered trustworthy"...if that was the case then why are there over 500K Iranians in Dubai just now?
> 
> Secondly, I am in the UK (born and breed) and not anywhere else "you're not in the UK"
> 
> Lastly, "my belief" has got nothing to do with foreign policy but the fact that i think refusing a visa without a reason and on the assumption its because of my 'Iranian' name is ridiculous.
> 
> So why don't you keep your judgmental, prejudice and ignorant comments to yourself and you'll be fine!


Hi,
Few things:-
The other member was stating the common perception of Iranians that he has noticed in the UAE - not necessarily his position.
What you think about how "ridiculous you have been refused a visa" is not really relevant to you getting a visa.
Also - please don't accuse people of being prejudiced or ignorant when they are simply trying to let you have the reasons that they believe you might have been refused a visa.
Lastly - if you have been refused a few times already, it is unlikely that this will change if you reapply in 6 months time.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, take the large chip off your shoulder because its affecting your thinking processes. I know its a message you don't want to hear but suck it up.
> 
> 1. I didnt say it was my belief - its a fact of GCC politics that the GCC doesnt trust Iranians. If you can't accept that well good luck to you. Nobody in the GCC cares one bit what you think. Learn your place in the GCC if you want to come here. There is a reason - you;re of Iranian descent and thats enough for GCC states. Sorry if you don;t like it but I guess you are too used to having your own way by the sound of it.
> 
> 2. Yes there are some Iranians here but not many are being granted access any more. Again, this is a fact which you may not like but its a fact. once they arrive, they tend to try and stay because they know once they are out, they won't get back in.
> 
> 3. Again, what you think means nothing to the authorities here. Learn that what you 'think' means nothing - its an opinion, but carries no weight. Don't expect your belief to be respected by others here, nor acted upon, not treated as what you might consider seriously. If you expect other countries to consider your views when they make a choice, then you'll be disappointed.
> 
> 4. Why don't you keep your judgmental, prejudiced and ignorant comments to yourself and you'll find you get on a lot better in the GCC because what you think in the UK means very little out here and with your attitude you'll find yourself in trouble very quickly - assuming anyone lets you in of course.
> 
> Presumably if you were in WW2 and were German you would be spouting off about why the Brits wouldnt let you visit ?
> 
> Honestly, nobody here cares what you think, nor what I think. The difference is that I know what the GCC think of your family and you just don't like it. Your approval isnt required.


Hi,
It seems I was typing a very similar reply to yours - at the same time you were!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE

Can I ask you why you would bother to re-apply again?

Nothing is likely to have changed by then, I can see it getting even stricter. Why such an urge to move to UAE?
If you apply again you will not only be wasting your own time but also the company's and the authorities' time. In addition you might deprive somebody else of the job opportunity.

What is the job anyway?


----------



## alia84

QOFE said:


> Can I ask you why you would bother to re-apply again?
> 
> Nothing is likely to have changed by then, I can see it getting even stricter. Why such an urge to move to UAE?
> If you apply again you will not only be wasting your own time but also the company's and the authorities' time. In addition you might deprive somebody else of the job opportunity.
> 
> What is the job anyway?


It was always the plan for me to move to Dubai for my work - the urge is due to enhance my career. I work for a construction company within their marketing department.

Im not depriving anyone of a job as it's my job. The idea was to come to Dubai to be closer to the action. 

You maybe right, 6months maybe too soon...


----------



## twowheelsgood

alia84 said:


> You maybe right, 6months maybe too soon...


Yeah, your application will disappear and they will never remember you had previously done one and that your parentage will be forgotten about.

You do realise the UAE keeps all records like this forever presumably ?


----------



## The Rascal

I am always of the opinion, that if you know what the problem is, it's better than if you don't and are just living on a dream that maybe something will change.

Ali, google her, she's not in the UAE for a reason. I have no idea what she charges, what price the truth? AED10,000?


----------



## alia84

twowheelsgood said:


> Yeah, your application will disappear and they will never remember you had previously done one and that your parentage will be forgotten about.
> 
> You do realise the UAE keeps all records like this forever presumably ?


Another helpful comment from a person that knows all the facts...It's clear from our back and forth spat that we dont agree with each so why bother commenting??? 

You must be seriously board...


----------



## alia84

The Rascal said:


> I am always of the opinion, that if you know what the problem is, it's better than if you don't and are just living on a dream that maybe something will change.
> 
> Ali, google her, she's not in the UAE for a reason. I have no idea what she charges, what price the truth? AED10,000?



Thanks Rascal, i have been in constant contact with her and should hopefully acquire her services real soon - thanks again.


----------



## Tackledummy

alia84 said:


> Another helpful comment from a person that knows all the facts...It's clear from our back and forth spat that we dont agree with each so why bother commenting???
> 
> You must be seriously board...


Honestly, it's not a question of who is right or wrong (but I am enjoying your little arguments), it's the plain fact that Iranian heritage is not held with too high regard here in the UAE. To give you another example, Israel is not recognised by the Arabic states, yet it definitely exists and is real.......... the same logic applies for you unfortunately - it is very likely you're ongoing re-applying will get you nowhere at all.

by all means, reapply, but i'm pretty sure you will get the same response each time! Rascal has given a good suggestion - i'd follow that up.... more use of your time, than fighting a losing battle via your keyboard.

Oh any by the way, English you say...... it's BORED, not board!


----------



## alia84

Tackledummy said:


> Honestly, it's not a question of who is right or wrong (but I am enjoying your little arguments), it's the plain fact that Iranian heritage is not held with too high regard here in the UAE. To give you another example, Israel is not recognised by the Arabic states, yet it definitely exists and is real.......... the same logic applies for you unfortunately - it is very likely you're ongoing re-applying will get you nowhere at all.
> 
> by all means, reapply, but i'm pretty sure you will get the same response each time! Rascal has given a good suggestion - i'd follow that up.... more use of your time, than fighting a losing battle via your keyboard.
> 
> Oh any by the way, English you say...... it's BORED, not board!


haha, thats my dyslexia kicking in. Appreciate your comments and i know theres alot of political difference between Iran and UAE (and more or less everywhere else) but i just want to know for sure. Not the one for giving up.


----------



## twowheelsgood

alia84 said:


> Another helpful comment from a person that knows all the facts...It's clear from our back and forth spat that we dont agree with each so why bother commenting??? .


I couldnt care less if you 'agree with me' as my agreement isn't required. Ignore me if you want but I can pretty much be 100% certain that you'll be back here in six months moaning that your reapplication didnt work and acting all shocked that the UAE Immigration guys still had your previous application on record - it happens here to plenty of others but hey, you're special because you have a UK passport. 

Its what the GCC/UAE authorities thank that matters and you still persist with thinking you can just reapply and you'll get in. I'm just making sure you realise your position so you don;t waste your time and ours by wittering on about how life is unfair and that you ought to be let in for no other reason than you are you.

Its not persistence. Its not giving up. Its just denial in the face of facts.


----------



## alia84

twowheelsgood said:


> I couldnt care less if you 'agree with me' as my agreement isn't required. Ignore me if you want but I can pretty much be 100% certain that you'll be back here in six months moaning that your reapplication didnt work and acting all shocked that the UAE Immigration guys still had your previous application on record - it happens here to plenty of others but hey, you're special because you have a UK passport.
> 
> Its what the GCC/UAE authorities thank that matters and you still persist with thinking you can just reapply and you'll get in. I'm just making sure you realise your position so you don;t waste your time and ours by wittering on about how life is unfair and that you ought to be let in for no other reason than you are you.
> 
> Its not persistence. Its not giving up. Its just denial in the face of facts.


Wasting your time? No one is asking for your comments. Your the loser spending your time writing useless opinions...what a douche!


----------



## QOFE

alia84-

I think you will fit in very well here in UAE. 

Did you know that you can land in prison here for calling somebody unpleasant names? Going on like a rottweiler at something you cannot change is not going to change no matter how much you go on about it.
So what if you get a reason in writing for the rejection? You're still not going to get a visa no matter how much you bark...


----------



## alia84

QOFE said:


> alia84-
> 
> I think you will fit in very well here in UAE.
> 
> Did you know that you can land in prison here for calling somebody unpleasant names? Going on like a rottweiler at something you cannot change is not going to change no matter how much you go on about it.
> So what if you get a reason in writing for the rejection? You're still not going to get a visa no matter how much you bark...


maybe so but at least i will get some clarity and the real reason as to why a visa was not granted as appose to wondering why?

Just because this this guy (twowheelsgood) has got a high rating doesnt mean he can give meaningless comments and everyone protects him or thinks he's something else. 

Again, all i am wanting is clarity, not stating i am right and GCC is wrong just some facts. Until it is a fact that UAE are not giving visa's to Iranians or those that have some sort of connection to Iran i will continue to ask questions and pursue with my visa application.


----------



## twowheelsgood

For the avoidance of doubt your very first comment called the reasons ridiculous. So your last comment is not true. It is a fact that Iranians are not getting Visas. Accepting inconvenient f acts seem to be your problem.

PS it applies to Palestinians as well and other nationalities. 

But hey, you come after me because you don't like facts.


----------



## Chocoholic

Well after doing a quick search online, the UAE is currently NOT giving visas to anyone who has been to Iran in the last 6 months, or has any connection with Iran. So I wouldn't bother.


----------



## alia84

Chocoholic said:


> Well after doing a quick search online, the UAE is currently NOT giving visas to anyone who has been to Iran in the last 6 months, or has any connection with Iran. So I wouldn't bother.


Not true, a colleague of mines who was born in Iran got a visa in October 2015. Guessing each case is different...


----------



## alia84

twowheelsgood said:


> For the avoidance of doubt your very first comment called the reasons ridiculous. So your last comment is not true. It is a fact that Iranians are not getting Visas. Accepting inconvenient f acts seem to be your problem.
> 
> PS it applies to Palestinians as well and other nationalities.
> 
> But hey, you come after me because you don't like facts.


blah blah blah blah blah - fact


----------



## Chocoholic

alia84 said:


> Not true, a colleague of mines who was born in Iran got a visa in October 2015. Guessing each case is different...


This is a more recent rule than then.


----------



## The Rascal

alia84 said:


> blah blah blah blah blah - fact


Ali,

Instead of beating around the bush, pay the money and find out why your visa was refused and what options are open to you.

Only then can you argue from a position of strength.

In this country EVERYTHING costs.


----------



## alia84

The Rascal said:


> Ali,
> 
> Instead of beating around the bush, pay the money and find out why your visa was refused and what options are open to you.
> 
> Only then can you argue from a position of strength.
> 
> In this country EVERYTHING costs.


Quick update - In the process of finding out why exactly my application was rejected and first feedback states that nothing obvious on my application that should merit it to be rejected. Apparently more checks/calls are being made and i should find out today.


----------



## alia84

alia84 said:


> Quick update - In the process of finding out why exactly my application was rejected and first feedback states that nothing obvious on my application that should merit it to be rejected. Apparently more checks/calls are being made and i should find out today.


So after five days I hear back from the recommended service on this thread that my visa application was rejected "is because the Application had errors on it in relation to the data on your passport."

Now my employer submitted the application but get a third party agency to submit all the forms. Having spoken with HR, they are adamant that they provided the right information and will provide the application form they submitted to prove this. That leaves me to think that the reason provided for my rejection is one that is not true or the service i paid for have been misinformed.

I have asked to get specific details of these 'errors' to check against my application...to be continued.


----------



## telecompro

alia84 said:


> So after five days I hear back from the recommended service on this thread that my visa application was rejected "is because the Application had errors on it in relation to the data on your passport."
> 
> Now my employer submitted the application but get a third party agency to submit all the forms. Having spoken with HR, they are adamant that they provided the right information and will provide the application form they submitted to prove this. That leaves me to think that the reason provided for my rejection is one that is not true or the service i paid for have been misinformed.
> 
> I have asked to get specific details of these 'errors' to check against my application...to be continued.


Question: So you can apply again if your visa gets rejected? If thats the case then what is the number of max rejections can you have? I see one of the posts mentions that you can pay someone to find out the reason of rejection? Is this true - how did you go on about this and what was the process?


----------



## alia84

telecompro said:


> Question: So you can apply again if your visa gets rejected? If thats the case then what is the number of max rejections can you have? I see one of the posts mentions that you can pay someone to find out the reason of rejection? Is this true - how did you go on about this and what was the process?


You can apply as many times as you like. 

For the paid service i will send you a private mail - just need to be slightly cautious...


----------



## Roxtec Blue

alia84 said:


> You can apply as many times as you like.
> 
> For the paid service i will send you a private mail - just need to be slightly cautious...


Why would you need to be cautious unless it's not a legitimate transaction? :eyebrows:


----------



## alia84

Roxtec Blue said:


> Why would you need to be cautious unless it's not a legitimate transaction? :eyebrows:


Thats what i am waiting on to see for myself, hence the warning. However, other members on this forum have put me in some sort of ease and are being very helpful in getting answers for me.


----------



## QOFE

alia84 said:


> maybe so but at least i will get some clarity and the real reason as to why a visa was not granted as appose to wondering why?
> 
> Just because this this guy (twowheelsgood) has got a high rating doesnt mean he can give meaningless comments and everyone protects him or thinks he's something else.
> 
> Again, all i am wanting is clarity, not stating i am right and GCC is wrong just some facts. Until it is a fact that UAE are not giving visa's to Iranians or those that have some sort of connection to Iran i will continue to ask questions and pursue with my visa application.


Perhaps these give some clarity?

Dubai security chief says UAE should cut ties with Iran
Iranian, U.A.E. Ministers Trade Twitter Digs In Saudi Standoff
Saudi Arabia's allies Bahrain, Sudan and UAE act against Iran - BBC News
UAE Ambassador Al Otaiba: Iran ultimately a bigger threat than ISIS


----------



## Durise

I think you should speak with UAE visa processing authority about this concern. This is a very shocking case and I'm sure no one will be able to clearly describe about this issue unless getting rejected for resident visa. Speak to some in the visa office, I'm sure they've found something not correct and that's why they rejected your visa.


----------



## alia84

Durise said:


> I think you should speak with UAE visa processing authority about this concern. This is a very shocking case and I'm sure no one will be able to clearly describe about this issue unless getting rejected for resident visa. Speak to some in the visa office, I'm sure they've found something not correct and that's why they rejected your visa.


Apparently, there was information on my application that did not match the data on my passport. This was the feedback i got for a paid service to find out for sure why i got rejected. The application was done by an agency so waiting to get a copy of it and to check the data myself.


----------



## alia84

QOFE said:


> Perhaps these give some clarity?
> 
> Dubai security chief says UAE should cut ties with Iran
> Iranian, U.A.E. Ministers Trade Twitter Digs In Saudi Standoff
> Saudi Arabia's allies Bahrain, Sudan and UAE act against Iran - BBC News
> UAE Ambassador Al Otaiba: Iran ultimately a bigger threat than ISIS


Certainly not a good situation but i dont see why this will apply to me - im not an Iranian national, dont hold an Iranian passport, have not visited Iran for over 10 years.

The only thing that links me and Iran are my parents who have been British nationals and living in the UK for over 40 years.


----------



## alia84

Update: I have been told that this 'source' with connections cannot provide specific details as to what errors were on my visa application. They have said that: 

"We cannot get the exact details as to what the errors were.all we know is that there were errors in relation to the darter on the application form and the doors are provided in the passports and other details."

Now, i have just got the application details sent for my visa application and couldn't spot any errors - the details were all correct. Now, it seems that i have wasted a large sum of money to be told that the reason for my rejection is one that is not true...hoping to have a telephone conversation with the paid contact at some point today to discuss further...


----------



## twowheelsgood

Maybe the authorities have different information about your parents than you do ?

Have you asked them - your parents that is ?

40 years ago in Iran - not exactly the most stable and nice time in the region. Lots of people fled - some for good reasons, some maybe less so ?


----------



## alia84

twowheelsgood said:


> Maybe the authorities have different information about your parents than you do ?
> 
> Have you asked them - your parents that is ?
> 
> 40 years ago in Iran - not exactly the most stable and nice time in the region. Lots of people fled - some for good reasons, some maybe less so ?



They are clean as a whistle. Having lived in the UK for over 40 years not got a black mark to their name.


----------



## Shaghayegh

telecompro said:


> Question: So you can apply again if your visa gets rejected? If thats the case then what is the number of max rejections can you have? I see one of the posts mentions that you can pay someone to find out the reason of rejection? Is this true - how did you go on about this and what was the process?


Dear Ali
I am also facing rejection issue for my Husband, He is Syrian living in Saudi Arabia. I am Iranian and we got married 8 months ago, we can't live together because Saudi doesn't give me visa and now Dubai rejected my husband Visa 2 times, I would appreciate if you send me the contact that we can understand the reason of rejection and our chance to reply again.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Shaghayegh said:


> He is Syrian living in Saudi Arabia. I am Iranian


Thats your answer there. Not the most popular governments with the UAE authorities at the moment.


----------



## alia84

Shaghayegh said:


> Dear Ali
> I am also facing rejection issue for my Husband, He is Syrian living in Saudi Arabia. I am Iranian and we got married 8 months ago, we can't live together because Saudi doesn't give me visa and now Dubai rejected my husband Visa 2 times, I would appreciate if you send me the contact that we can understand the reason of rejection and our chance to reply again.


Hi Shaghayegh, 

I've sent you a private mail if you wish to talk further. I was advised on this thread to seek professional assistance as to why my visa got rejected twice. I paid for this assistance and they came back stating it was an internal error and the authorities did not want to admit this and consequently rejected my application (I find this hard to believe...).

Now, the same person who i paid for their assistance is telling me to apply again and they will 'make sure' the application goes through as they have contacts in high places. 

My second attempt got rejected in Feb this year and I am planning to apply again within the next month. If successful, i will pass you on the details of the support i received.


----------



## twowheelsgood

alia84 said:


> Now, the same person who i paid for their assistance is telling me to apply again and they will 'make sure' the application goes through as they have contacts in high places.


make sure you have your lawyer chosen for your corruption and/or bribery case before you give them any money - you may find it difficult after you have been arrested.

You think an Iranian with a Syrian partner is going to be able to bribe their way into the country and you'll make a good co-conspirator ?


----------



## alia84

twowheelsgood said:


> make sure you have your lawyer chosen for your corruption and/or bribery case before you give them any money - you may find it difficult after you have been arrested.
> 
> You think an Iranian with a Syrian partner is going to be able to bribe their way into the country and you'll make a good co-conspirator ?



Ahhh twowheelsgood...helpful as ever. I missed our spats.


----------



## londonmandan

I love the internet:

"My employer have said this will be the last time they try so really concerned and hoping to be accepted..."

Different story over there......

Source: /r/Dubai

:lol:


----------



## Seth0077

DubaiBorn101 said:


> Hi,
> Regarding the visit visa rejection based on the name matching with someone on the blacklist, my cousin is facing this issue I believe because his visa has been rejected twice this last two months although he has visit us thrice in the last two years.
> I wanted to know where should we go to clarify the issue? Which department in Bur Dubai did you mean? and is there a separate counter for this issue? Also, do I need to take any extra documents of verification??
> Kindly let me know asap. Regards.


Hi DubaiBorn101,

Have you got your cousin Visa?? Me also facing same problem.

Awaiting for your reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamran Armin

alia84 said:


> Update: I have been told that this 'source' with connections cannot provide specific details as to what errors were on my visa application. They have said that:
> 
> "We cannot get the exact details as to what the errors were.all we know is that there were errors in relation to the darter on the application form and the doors are provided in the passports and other details."
> 
> Now, i have just got the application details sent for my visa application and couldn't spot any errors - the details were all correct. Now, it seems that i have wasted a large sum of money to be told that the reason for my rejection is one that is not true...hoping to have a telephone conversation with the paid contact at some point today to discuss further...


Alia84 ... 
I'm wondering if there's been any progress in your case, and if you could point me in the right (if there is one) direction.
I am currently in a similar pickle myself (since June).
Moved half-way across the world and now still without a work permit/visa.
Nobody's even telling me why (which sucks).
Any ideas? experience? help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kamran


----------

